# Was muss man installiert haben damit Java Applets im Browser gehen



## Mindblaster (20. Okt 2013)

Hallo, ich muss eine kleine Anwendung für eine Webseite programmieren. Nun, da Java die einzige Programmiersprache ist, die ich kenne, würde ich gerne die Anwendung auf Java schreiben. Ich habe jetzt die Frage: Müsen die Besucher der Webseite dann eine JVM installiert haben? Oder wird diese automatisch mit der Installation von den gänglichen Browsern installiert? Weil die Anwendung muss schon so ablaufen, dass die Besucher der Webseite nicht irgendetwas zusätzlich installieren müssen. Geht es dann so mit Java oder muss ich PHP erlernen?


----------



## turtle (20. Okt 2013)

Natürlich benötigt ein Benutzer zur Ausführung von Applets eine Java-Virtual-Machine und muss daher zumindest eine JRE (Java-Runtime-Environment) installiert haben.

Aber hier kommt Java WebStart zu Hilfe, da du dann festlegen kann, welche Java Version benötigt wird und diese anbietet, automatisch zu installieren, sofern kein Java auf der Maschine vorhanden ist. Dazu musst du die Applikation in ener JNLP-Datei konfigurieren.


----------



## BuckRogers (24. Okt 2013)

Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen möchtest, dann nutze Java Server Pages. Verlasse die Idee mit den Applets, sondern nutze Servlets. 
Somit wird alles in HTML an den Browser des Users geschickt oder von dort geholt. Den Rest erledigt dein Server.

Was du brauchst ist mindestens ein Application Server ala Tomcat oder JBoss AS.
Ein Java JDK zum entwickeln. Ich empfehle dir Struts für die Web Tier. 

Ob du JavaEE oder eher Java SE verwenden möchtest bleibt dir überlassen.


----------

